# Time Off Between Cycles



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

*How Much Time Off Inbetween Cycles?*​
More Than Time On 2415.29%Time On + PCT 6340.13%Less Than Time On 3019.11%Just Blast And Cruise4025.48%


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Having finished my first cycle fairly recently, I have been thinking about how long to stay off for before going back on. After talking to a friend he said to take about 5-6 months off after PCT to give my body a good shot at recovering both in terms of androgen receptors and testosterone levels. However, from being on this forum I have noticed that a lot of people don't seem to take very long off inbetween cycles and generally don't stick to the TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF rule. I understand this for more advanced AAS users but a lot of younger guys like myself who have only done a couple of cycles don't seem to stick to this protocol either (BigDom, Sizar, GHS to name a few).

So how much time off should you have inbetween cycles, whilst being safe? Thoughts?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

OI don't name me mate.. lol it's down how much risk you willing to take .. totally up to you


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Haha. I wasn't having a go at yourself. I just noticed that you have decieded to cruise until you're next cycle. Why didn't you want to do PCT? Do you think you will get just as good gains on your next blast? Will you have to keep adding compounds and upping the dose to get effect?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

general rule of thumb time on = time off after pct and i believe all users should follow this for there first few cycles at least


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Haha. I wasn't having a go at yourself. I just noticed that you have decieded to cruise until you're next cycle. Why didn't you want to do PCT? Do you think you will get just as good gains on your next blast? Will you have to keep adding compounds and upping the dose to get effect?


me don't cruse.. been off lost 4LB of water thats it :laugh: just going back on in 2 weeks .. my next plan is 500mg-750 test not sure yet ,, 500mg boldnone - 400mg masteron maybe dbol kick start.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Having finished my first cycle fairly recently, I have been thinking about how long to stay off for before going back on. After talking to a friend he said to take about 5-6 months off after PCT to give my body a good shot at recovering both in terms of androgen receptors and testosterone levels. However, from being on this forum I have noticed that a lot of people don't seem to take very long off inbetween cycles and generally don't stick to the TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF rule. I understand this for more advanced AAS users but a lot of younger guys like myself who have only done a couple of cycles don't seem to stick to this protocol either *(BigDom, Sizar, GHS to name a few).*
> 
> lmfao :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my 1st "cycle" was a failure as half of it i was using underdosed gear. thats the reason why i went back on so quick and doing this one. after this i plan to be off for a good few months, but who knows.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i think alot depends upon your age.............


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

sizar said:


> me don't cruse.. been off lost 4LB of water thats it :laugh: just going back on in 2 weeks .. my next plan is 500mg-750 test not sure yet ,, 500mg boldnone - 400mg masteron maybe dbol kick start.


So from your post does that mean you are doing as I said having to add compounds and up the dose to get the same effect? 4 compound 2nd cycle seems quite heavy to me.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

hilly said:


> general rule of thumb time on = time off after pct and i believe all users should follow this for there first few cycles at least


Yeah thats what I plan on sticking to on my first 3 or 4 cycles


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

The Oak 2009 said:


> So from your post does that mean you are doing as I said having to add compounds and up the dose to get the same effect? 4 compound 2nd cycle seems quite heavy to me.


i might still use 500mg test .. but adding compound is a different storry i was using 2 compound 1st cycle. and not every compound acts the same masteron is not very strong i just add it because i love the hardning effects off it on the body. i'm not saying do what i do .. if you can wait then ye take time off let your body to recover. i had problem with my test level before even going on cycle mate. but i don't want to go into that.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mal said:


> lol bloody cheeck !!! how dare you mentioning my name to the OP :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I would say any less than about 3 months off between cycles is pointless. Might as well blast and cruise at that rate. I normally do 3 on, 3 off or 4 on and 4 off. Although Im going to stay on longer on my upcoming cycle.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

I've just finished cycle and plan to wait 4-6 months, thats just me. TRaining and eating smart im sure will help keep you going.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Halfway through may first test cycle gonna cruise for a few week and hopefully get another cycle in before xmas holiday


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm 1 week away from starting pct and am gonna run another cycle in October, yeah buddy!


----------



## badwolfman (May 8, 2011)

I'd say u can rest 2-4 weeks after pct and get back on it, but everyone is individual and again it's upto u on the risks u wanna take


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

badwolfman said:


> I'd say u can rest 2-4 weeks after pct and get back on it, but everyone is individual and again it's upto u on the risks u wanna take


I would say your mad. lol but like people have already said its personal preference


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

My first cycle will be in October, next after that will be in October next year. Stay safe and listen to your body.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

hilly said:


> general rule of thumb time on = time off after pct and i believe all users should follow this for there first few cycles at least


Not having a go mate, but from what I can gather this is nothing but bro science.

In an ideal world get bloods done and work from that info.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

When I first started using gear, i used to wait about 4 weeks then just go straight back in.

I wouldnt dream of that now, you do get more cautious as you get older, well I have anyway.

Best thing is to get blood work done, and go back on, once you have re-established your natural hormone production.

Im waiting on hormone results now, having been off for 7 months, and I fear the worst. This is due to me not following proper protocol for many years.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

finished a cycle early october, will go back on late january if my injury tweaks iron themselves out in time


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> finished a cycle early october, will go back on late january if my injury tweaks iron themselves out in time


 i never come off and thats how its been for 10+ years,i hate it


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

fair dues mate, you probably hold on to some nice size  dont think my hair and balls would be happy with that though!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

as much as id love to say time off = time on and pct i know ive jumped from cycle to cycle a few weeks after pct before! shant do it again sharpish tho!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

1manarmy said:


> as much as id love to say time off = time on and pct i know ive jumped from cycle to cycle a few weeks after pct before! shant do it again sharpish tho!


Same lol


----------



## carlos87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Did 3 months first cycle, then off for 5 months, going back on now and probably staying on untill december (blast&cruise&blast&pct)


----------



## Charlie87 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think the 5-6 months off advice your friend gave you is good advice. But there is lots of variables; like cycle length, substances used, dose & PCT. Using a solid PCT you should be able to hold on to most of your gains and be natural for a while. You should get blood work done before and after the cycle, this is the only way you will know for sure that your fully recovered.

I know some people who come off for 3 weeks inc PCT and then get back on, and some not doing PCT's at all, and they seem to be fine blood work wise. So all I can say is each to his/her own, but if it was me I would take 5-6 months off and get blood work.

EDIT: Did'nt realize this post was from May!


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

sckeane said:


> Same lol


X3 on that


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Blast an cruise with pct meds inbetween for me frm now on


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

chiqui said:


> Blast an cruise with pct meds inbetween for me frm now on


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chiqui said:


> Blast an cruise with pct meds inbetween for me frm now on


You mean running novl+clomid during trt doses?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i have a friend who has abused gear for 10 years and went cold turkey recently...bit of hcg and its like he never did it

time off = time on + pct is a good guideline for attempting full recovery each time, if peps gh slin used during this period you can still gain

if you take a shorter time off like 6-8 wks off my opinion you should just blast and cruise with hcg used throughout


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

stone14 said:


> You mean running novl+clomid during trt doses?


Spot on matey


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Tom90 said:


> View attachment 132632


Pct meds wen cruising at low doses,

once done for a cuple weeks ramp all the doses bak up lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

chiqui said:


> Spot on matey


What doses dude? I seen a guy on usa forum says he used 50mg clomid e4-5days for sex drive, I would of though 50mg ed would be better??


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

Wen i drop test doses to cruise levels normally run 50 mg clomid an 20mg nolva for three- four weeks. I do also do hcg at 1000iu for the first ten days of clomid an nolva therapy.

Pretty mux a standard pct but whilst cruising, an bounce bak fine literally lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> i have a friend who has abused gear for 10 years and went cold turkey recently...bit of hcg and its like he never did it
> 
> time off = time on + pct is a good guideline for attempting full recovery each time, if peps gh slin used during this period you can still gain
> 
> if you take a shorter time off like 6-8 wks off my opinion you should just blast and cruise with hcg used throughout


Did he run hcg through the 10years on ? Hearing these story's makes me want to justify jumping back on myself only been off pct 1 week lol


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Ricky12345 said:


> Did he run hcg through the 10years on ? Hearing these story's makes me want to justify jumping back on myself only been off pct 1 week lol


If you go back on before your recovered then you might as well just trt it because the cash uve spent on the pct meds will have been wasted and no point running them, plus any side effects that come with the meds.

I like the idea of running clomid+nolv during trt tho.... Maybe its no different from running pct no trt then back on... Probably now I think about it.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

stone14 said:


> If you go back on before your recovered then you might as well just trt it because the cash uve spent on the pct meds will have been wasted and no point running them, plus any side effects that come with the meds.
> 
> I like the idea of running clomid+nolv during trt tho.... Maybe its no different from running pct no trt then back on... Probably now I think about it.


I was on for 20 odd weeks mate and felt I needed a big break it was more mind games off the anxiety off coming off I thought I'd be shut down for life and never get it up again but last jab 6 weeks ago off ace prop esters pct finished and still no problems

Down below


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

yeh if you feel you need it then defo take it


----------



## dan 100 (Nov 23, 2009)

i am 1 week after my pct and cant wait to go back on, my total on time including pct was 22 weeks so by rights i cant go back on til jan,i know without tests you wont know 100% but if i was to go back on in say nov would you say i was being a silly boy ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dan 100 said:


> i am 1 week after my pct and cant wait to go back on, my total on time including pct was 22 weeks so by rights i cant go back on til jan,i know without tests you wont know 100% but if i was to go back on in say nov would you say i was being a silly boy ?


Nope, there no science behind time on/time off just peoples opinions. Take care of yourself and do what you think is right.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

For me pct+time on = time off and normally I add some extra time off

generally I do 8 weeks in and between 6 to 4 months minimum time off and it work amazingly well for me, my body recover greatly

I do 2 cycles per year

But everyone is different and different people want to take different risks, I just like to be in peace of mind


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I do 10on 10off now.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I blast and cruise.

I tend to do between 8 and 16 weeks cycles and have between 4 and 6 weeks off.

Think I will start playing with shorter cycles 2-6 weeks and 3 week cruise for a period though


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

8 weeks on fast esters then cruise for 8 weeks minimum

Plan is to cruise for 3-4 months now


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

wont hurt going on sooner occasionally but generally time on = time off

ive gone as little as 2-3 weeks before going back "on" again


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I have generally jumped back on after 6 weeks or so. I'm impatient and addicted.

It's a waste of time and emotional stress doing a PCT then jumping back on. I will probably just B&C after next cycle and get regular bloodwork.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Having finished my first cycle fairly recently, I have been thinking about how long to stay off for before going back on. After talking to a friend he said to take about 5-6 months off after PCT to give my body a good shot at recovering both in terms of androgen receptors and testosterone levels. However, from being on this forum I have noticed that a lot of people don't seem to take very long off inbetween cycles and generally don't stick to the TIME ON + PCT = TIME OFF rule. I understand this for more advanced AAS users but a lot of younger guys like myself who have only done a couple of cycles don't seem to stick to this protocol either (BigDom, Sizar, GHS to name a few).
> 
> So how much time off should you have inbetween cycles, whilst being safe? Thoughts?


I like the fact your even asking this question OP.

Too many ppl taking the soft option of "blast and cruise" nowadays imho effectively becoming chemically castrated drug dependents...

Any time off is beneficial and the real skill in this game is holding the gains naturally between cycles unassisted by PEDS..

Just my 2 pence

SickC


----------



## varman (Jan 12, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> I like the fact your even asking this question OP.
> 
> Too many ppl taking the soft option of "blast and cruise" nowadays imho effectively becoming chemically castrated drug dependents...
> 
> ...


blast and cruise is not the 'soft option' far from it.

for me personally, im in my first cycle (been training for years) i had low t symptoms which have stopped since i started (anxiety, lethargy, etc) so im really in two minds whether i should come off.although im swaying toward staying on. the only reason i would come off is if my endo wants to see my baseline.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I had the amount of time off I ran the cycle for so 10 weeks

My current cycle I'm going to run for 12 weeks or maybe carry the test on for a few weeks after maybe 3 weeks after stopping the tren and dbol


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

i,ve been off cycle for 6 weeks,when i finised my cycle i had my bloods done ,every thing was way off,i mean way off ldl were high hdl was low,trigs,plaquets all high,hemotocrit was 51.just had my bloods done again and alls back in mid range ,hemotocrits down too.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Theorist said:


> wont hurt going on sooner occasionally but generally time on = time off
> 
> ive gone as little as 2-3 weeks before going back "on" again


So the gains still come from a short time off tho?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

stone14 said:


> So the gains still come from a short time off tho?


I have Deffo still Gained off very short cruises


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cruise at 125mg of Test........Blast at 125mg Test and Anabolics.

Had full blood work done on Saturday, results tomorrow, expecting some bad lipids etc, so will have come off not in a healthy state.


----------



## anonymous_user (Oct 22, 2014)

All depends on your PCT and if you have been sensible during the cycle or not.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Jay Walker said:


> Cruise at 125mg of Test........Blast at 125mg Test and Anabolics.
> 
> Had full blood work done on Saturday, results tomorrow, expecting some bad lipids etc, so will have come off not in a healthy state.


And its time to come off!


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

ive always waited. im one that actually enjoys training naturally to see how far I can push myself and how much I can improve while off cycle so when I go back on I have a larger response to the cycle!


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

1manarmy said:


> ive always waited. im one that actually enjoys training naturally to see how far I can push myself and how much I can improve while off cycle so when I go back on I have a larger response to the cycle!


Totally the best way to be, I used to be like that as well. Ive been on for 18 months now and cant wait to get off and get this PCT done and out the way.

6 months off absolute minimum.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> Totally the best way to be, I used to be like that as well. Ive been on for 18 months now and cant wait to get off and get this PCT done and out the way.
> 
> 6 months off absolute minimum.


I don't see what the issue is with staying off if you've done pct personally bro like you say! my training partner will come off for 4 weeks have bloods and see if his lh/fsh is in range then go straight back on. what a waste of time and money just blast n cruise until satisfied


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

1manarmy said:


> I don't see what the issue is with staying off if you've done pct personally bro like you say! my training partner will come off for 4 weeks have bloods and see if his lh/fsh is in range then go straight back on. what a waste of time and money just blast n cruise until satisfied


My natural test levels are low end of normal.....but who cares, I'll train on regardless.

Used gear as an excuse for too long and diet wasnt right.

Health comes first now.

Give you something to look forward too as well.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Jay Walker said:


> My natural test levels are low end of normal.....but who cares, I'll train on regardless.
> 
> Used gear as an excuse for too long and diet wasnt right.
> 
> ...


same mate I had bloods 6 weeks ago which was around a month post cycle and im far from recovered. il have more bloods in the next few weeks and see where im at! you may have always had that level of test mate as long as you feel ok that's the main thing


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

1manarmy said:


> same mate I had bloods 6 weeks ago which was around a month post cycle and im far from recovered. il have more bloods in the next few weeks and see where im at! you may have always had that level of test mate as long as you feel ok that's the main thing


Exactly. Im really wanting to get all my bloods back in range and feel 100% healthy again with myself.


----------

